# How big will my Puppy be?



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

I am getting a puppy soon and I'm really trying to figure out her size, because I want to buy things for her to have for when she arrives home. Her dad is 110lbs and her mom is 70lbs. How big would anyone guestimate she would be?

Jon


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If she's female, she'll probably be around her mom's size. 70lb is large-ish for a female.


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Well and I want a big dog, I would rather her be more than 70lbs. Not fat but muscular. I have an option to wait until may, they will breed the same male with a 95lb female. Should I wait? Thanks, Jon


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Please read this thread. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/139669-giant-german-shepherds.html

GSD's are not supposed to be "large". 95 pounds for a female is alot, either she is fat or she is bigger/taller than the standard and should not be bred.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Asgardfox said:


> Well and I want a big dog, I would rather her be more than 70lbs. Not fat but muscular. I have an option to wait until may, they will breed the same male with a 95lb female. Should I wait? Thanks, Jon


Why dont you get a male instead? Males are usually larger than the females.


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

I may do that. I just thought that typically puppies end up being a mixture of the male and female parents. So if the dad was 110 and the mom was 70, I could expect her to be like 85lbs or somewhere in that range? Also only thing about a boy is I'm worried he is going to try to hump things or that his package will come out. Sounds stupid, I know but it grosses my wife out, she wants a girl.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Asgardfox said:


> I may do that. I just thought that typically puppies end up being a mixture of the male and female parents. So if the dad was 110 and the mom was 70, I could expect her to be like 85lbs or somewhere in that range? Also only thing about a boy is I'm worried he is going to try to hump things or that his package will come out. Sounds stupid, I know but it grosses my wife out, she wants a girl.


I have a male GSD, he will be 2 years old in March and he does not hump or mount anything and I think I have only seen his "package" once.


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Laren, lol thank you. Well if I get a male how big might he get being that the dad was 110? Jon


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Asgardfox said:


> Laren, lol thank you. Well if I get a male how big might he get being that the dad was 110? Jon


Is the dad heavy? Does he look chubby or fat?

You do not want a heavy or fat GSD. 

My boy is about 85 pounds. 

Males should be between 80-95 pounds I believe.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Very very often, when people say they have a GSD that's over 100lb or so. . . that dog is overweight. 110lb is oversized for a GSD. 

If you want a big dog, why not buy a large breed dog?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My Zeus hit 120 at one time, he was definitely standard in height but he got fat and so did his mommy.  He was fed raw. 

But we lost the weight and got back in shape together. So male gsds weighing that much does not surprise me at all.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

70lbs is a big dog. "I want a big dog" is a very common theme with men. Why is that? If you read the thread LaRen you will see the range for gsd's. If you want a big dog there are plenty of giant breeds out there but I'm guessing the same thought process would be in place though...I want a big mastiff, which brings me back to the guy theme I don't get.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Truthfully, its a macho thing for a man to want a "large dog" that over exceeds the standard weight and height measurements, as if it will compromise for something they lack. It's generally a rule that low self esteem plays a role. What you should be looking at is how healthy are the parents and what good traits can they pass to their offspring. Weight is just a number, look into their genes, disposition, titles, and check those hips.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

No matter what size or breed your dog ends up being, you need to buy size and age appropriate items for a puppy. As they grow, update the toys and crate if you are going to use one. Buying items too big for a puppy does not make sense. Just like a child, they have to grow into things. Also remember, the larger the dog, the more work and time you will need to spend on training, food, etc. You will also have to dog proof your house for a landshark, counter cruiser, tail swiper, etc. LOL The larger the dog, the more work involved and you may need the patience of a saint! LOL If you really want a big dog, do some research on other breeds. I agree with previous posts that German Shepherd females should not be huge. There are lots of other breeds out there that are much bigger for females. Watch out though, some of the larger breeds tend to drool!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Why do you want such a big GSD if I may ask?? GSDs are NOT supposed to be over 100 pounds, they shouldn't even be near 100 pounds. The bigger they are the shorter life span and the more health problems they can have, like hip and/or elbow problems. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Some people like big dogs, some people like small dogs. Anywayz. I was wondering, does anyone know why male dogs are the first ones to be picked up out of a litter everytime? Jon


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Asgardfox said:


> Some people like big dogs, some people like small dogs. Anywayz. I was wondering, does anyone know why male dogs are the first ones to be picked up out of a litter everytime? Jon


Seems like the thread got off topic! My opinion? Males are easier to alter, smarter (sorry ladies), and can be a mite bigger. My experience is limited to my years of breeding and showing poodles, but that was the thoughts on why the males go faster. I know I would prefer a male, neuter early and leg lifting will be limited.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a 120 lb male dog isn't close to the standard.



Josie/Zeus said:


> My Zeus hit 120 at one time, he was definitely standard in height but he got fat and so did his mommy.  He was fed raw.
> 
> But we lost the weight and got back in shape together. So male gsds weighing that much does not surprise me at all.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

HeyJude, early neuter is not recommended for the GSD. You want the hormones intact to help with maturing structurally and mentally.
Leg lifting has nothing to do with neutering, some dogs never lift their leg and mark, others do.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

buy things she can't swallow. when she gets bigger buy bigger things
and recycle the old things.



Asgardfox said:


> I am getting a puppy soon and I'm really trying to figure out her size, because I want to buy things for her to have for when she arrives home. Her dad is 110lbs and her mom is 70lbs. How big would anyone guestimate she would be?
> 
> Jon


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

If you want a dog that big, I think you should go with a different breed. And a 95lb female, thats crazy. Frodo is taller than normal but a lean 90lb's. I definately dont want him any larger. I think its unhealthy to breed gsd'd that large on purpose.


----------

